# M&S Valentines Day Meal for Two : €25



## Smashbox (11 Feb 2009)

Runs Thursday til Sunday

_- Starter_
_- Main Course _
_- Side Dish_
_- Desert_
_- Bottle of Wine _
_- Single Red Rose_

*Starters:*
Camembert with Chutney
Onion and goats cheeses speciality tartlets
Pate de campagne
Honey roast salmon cocktail shots
Prawn cocktail
Applewood smoked salmon 
Coquilles st jaques
Camembert and brusshetti
Scallops and chorizo antipasti
Parma ham

*Main courses:*
Sirloin steak with pepper
Gastro beef ribs
Duck a l'orange
Lamb rack with basil and pine nuts
Seafood medley
Rump steak and peppercorn sauce
Parma wrapped chicken and cheese
Lochmuir scottish lightly smoked salmon joint
2 dover sole
Mushroom nut roast

*Side Dishes:*
New potato/Herb
Caesar vegetables
Med veg
House salad bowl
Ultimate mash
Gastro chips
Fresh chips

*Desserts:*
Valentines heart chocolate souffle
Valentines chocolate entertaining
Melt in the middle chocolate puddings
Raspberry panacotta
White chocolate and raspberry cheesecake
Fruit tarts
Special strawberry collection
Cheese selection

*Flower*:
Single rose

*Wines:*
Bluff Hill sparkling
Sparkling pinot noir
Malbec reserve Fleurie
Petit chablis
Marlborough sauvignon blanc
Kaituna Hills sauvignon blanc


----------



## gillarosa (11 Feb 2009)

Thanks Smashbox,
But for the addition of a single red rose and an extended menu choice (I don't think all those choices have been available before on the €12.50 offer though many have) The Consumer pays double what they would on the fortnightly offer.


----------



## Guest116 (11 Feb 2009)

gillarosa said:


> Thanks Smashbox,
> But for the addition of a single red rose and an extended menu choice (I don't think all those choices have been available before on the €12.50 offer though many have) The Consumer pays double what they would on the fortnightly offer.


 
I think previously you could only choose a starter or desert, now you get both.


----------



## Celtwytch (11 Feb 2009)

Actually, there wasn't a starter in the €12.50 offer - just main course, side dish and dessert. (Along with the wine/orange juice, of course). 

I agree that there are some fancier items on this menu, and maybe the wine is more expensive than that offered with the other deal. It's still pretty good, though, for anyone wanting a nice meal at home with no fuss


----------



## gillarosa (11 Feb 2009)

Celtwytch said:


> Actually, there wasn't a starter in the €12.50 offer - just main course, side dish and dessert. (Along with the wine/orange juice, of course).
> 
> I agree that there are some fancier items on this menu, and maybe the wine is more expensive that that offered with the other deal. It's still pretty good, though, for anyone wanting a nice meal at home with no fuss


 
I agree, I'm just whinging a little. It is (as is the forthnightly one) a good deal for easy to prepare meals. Re-reading Smashbox's beautifully compiled list the wine is from a more expensive range and the meal choices seem to be too.


----------



## Smashbox (11 Feb 2009)

I'm working Saturday night if anyone wants to visit me with a meal from the above list!!

Still think its great, Interflora are charging €30 for a single rose so included with the above meal is good imo!


----------

